# Using saltstack on FreeBSD?



## Ben (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,

Is anybody using Salt to maintain servers? I would like to know if and how you install and upgrade ports using Salt.

Is there a better alternative to Salt which supports FreeBSD even better?

Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2012)

You might want to have a look at sysutils/puppet.


----------



## Ben (Dec 6, 2012)

Hm, I don't like Puppet too much (Ruby) but seems they have better support for FreeBSD ports.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2012)

If it's specifically for ports/packages sysutils/bsdadminscripts contains a nice collection of tools, including pkg_upgrade(1).


----------

